# Train to Montreal then drive to Quebec City.



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anbody taken the train to Montreal?  I think it leaves from Penn Central in NYC.  I am thinking of taking the train then driving to Quebec City area.  What is that drive like?

Thanks.


----------



## ausman (Dec 9, 2008)

Quite OK within my driving experience. 

I've done it on a number of ocassions but am having trouble remembering all the lane details. 

Not a 4 lane US freeway but probably 3 lane carriageway and 2 lane each way at times. Drivers are faster and better at passing and yielding than in the US, a small adjustment to make.

I'd be more concerned with rail timetables and how they agree with checkin times and other constraints. But I don't know your planned trip.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 9, 2008)

We took the train to Montreal, then on to Quebec City.  If you don't need a car you might want to look into that.


----------



## Kola (Dec 9, 2008)

All the information you may need:

http://www.cn.ca/en/shipping-prices-tariffs-transit-time.htm?s_icid=home-feature-mdle-prices-tariffs

Have fun.

K.


----------



## vanclan (Dec 9, 2008)

*rail travel in Canada*

The previous web site URL is for CN rail and is used for rail shipments.  Passenger Rail service is provided in Canada by VIA rail.  The website is http://www.viarail.ca


----------



## optimist (Dec 10, 2008)

*train to montreal*

We have done both (train to montreal and drive to quebec) and I would NEVER take the train again.  We were waiting around at the border for HOURS and HOURS while they checked everyone's passports. If there is someone on the train whose paperwork is not in order, it holds up the whole train while they check it out. I think it took us fourteen hours from NY.  
The car ride from montreal to quebec is easy and fun (especially if you have a GPS which makes it a breeze).


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 10, 2008)

optimist said:


> We have done both (train to montreal and drive to quebec) and I would NEVER take the train again.  We were waiting around at the border for HOURS and HOURS while they checked everyone's passports. If there is someone on the train whose paperwork is not in order, it holds up the whole train while they check it out. I think it took us fourteen hours from NY.
> The car ride from montreal to quebec is easy and fun (especially if you have a GPS which makes it a breeze).



Thanks to everyone.  This horror story is enough to keep me off the train.


----------



## Linda74 (Dec 10, 2008)

For about 20 years we drove from Fairfield County Connecticut to Quebec City every President's week to ski with our kids at Mt. Ste. Anne which is 30 minutes from Quebec City....sometimes we drove via Montreal if we were going to ski a couple of days in the Laurentians....The roads are fine...but if you go in winter be sure to have good tires and AWD....they get so much more snow than we do in the NYC area.....Quebec is not a difficult city to drive in.....I just love both cities, but especially Quebec.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 10, 2008)

I made the drive a number of years ago from the airport in Montreal.  Easy drive.  Because our plane arrive at the Montreal Airport in the afternoon, we stopped for the night in Tres Rivores (spelling ?).  Enjoyed the town.

George


----------



## AKE (Dec 11, 2008)

Trois Rivieres -


----------



## vanclan (Dec 11, 2008)

*Just a hint.....*

If your route takes you through Montreal....avoid driving through Montreal at rush hour!!  We drove through late afternoon in the pouring rain....it was not a pleasant experience.  (and we have driven Toronto, Los Angeles, Detroit, and lots of other places during rush hour and never had a problem!)


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 12, 2008)

Linda74 said:


> For about 20 years we drove from Fairfield County Connecticut to Quebec City every President's week to ski with our kids at Mt. Ste. Anne which is 30 minutes from Quebec City....sometimes we drove via Montreal if we were going to ski a couple of days in the Laurentians....The roads are fine...but if you go in winter be sure to have good tires and AWD....they get so much more snow than we do in the NYC area.....Quebec is not a difficult city to drive in.....I just love both cities, but especially Quebec.




Thanks to all!. How long a drive was it from your home to Mt. Ste. Anne?  I think that Beaupre, where we will be staying is near there.


----------



## vanclan (Dec 13, 2008)

What resort are you staying at?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 17, 2008)

It is not really a resort.  It is a II trade into a 4 bedroom townhouse area called Condorama.  There is not alot of information on it.


----------



## ausman (Dec 17, 2008)

They must have changed affiliation, previously it was an RCI resort. 

I was at Club Vacances Toutes Saisons in July 07 visiting Quebec City, and tried to check out the surrounding resorts. It is possibly 1/2 mile from the base of Mont St Anne. 

Just drove around, didn't see the interiors. I thought it was one to take a chance on if there again. 

When are you going, sounds like pile in a lot of skiers.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 18, 2008)

basham said:


> They must have changed affiliation, previously it was an RCI resort.
> 
> I was at Club Vacances Toutes Saisons in July 07 visiting Quebec City, and tried to check out the surrounding resorts. It is possibly 1/2 mile from the base of Mont St Anne.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  We will be going the last weekend of September.  We hope to catch some fall foliage.  It sounds like the location might be good for that kind of thing.  We figure to drive into quebec city to spend a day about 3 times.  I hear parking can be a problem.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 6, 2009)

Train from NYC to Montreal is a 12 hour nightmare that is sometimes replaced by buses and delays.  Not worth it when the drive is about 6 hours only.  If I was only going between Montreal and Quebec City, I might be tempted to take the train for that portion but since you will start from NYC and end up outside Quebec city, I would do the car thing the whole way.


----------

